# First snipe hunt of the season



## Ray D (Nov 24, 2020)

Not a limit but close. Conditions are pretty good this year in Central Florida and as long as the weather pushes the birds South it should be a good season. Very tasty

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## El Guapo (Nov 24, 2020)

Never had snipe (other than from my planer). What would you compare it to in terms of taste/eating?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 24, 2020)

Wait...you actually get snipe? When we take someone out on a snipe hunt it's just a game to make them sit out in the forest with a gunny sack. The game is to see who will sit out there the longest before giving up or figuring it out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## El Guapo (Nov 24, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> Wait...you actually get snipe? When we take someone out on a snipe hunt it's just a game to make them sit out in the forest with a gunny sack. The game is to see who will sit out there the longest before giving up or figuring it out.


The first time I found out snipe was a real thing, I was so disappointed! I couldn’t believe it when I saw snipe season in the hunting/fishing guide... I always thought it was just for the same trick on buddies who don’t know better!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## El Guapo (Nov 24, 2020)

Classic prank!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ray D (Nov 25, 2020)

El Guapo said:


> Never had snipe (other than from my planer). What would you compare it to in terms of taste/eating?


Snipe are quite tasty. Obviously it’s dark meat and I would put it somewhere between dove and quail in terms of taste. I prefer mine lightly coated and pan fried but wrapped in bacon on the grill is also very good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ray D (Nov 25, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> Wait...you actually get snipe? When we take someone out on a snipe hunt it's just a game to make them sit out in the forest with a gunny sack. The game is to see who will sit out there the longest before giving up or figuring it out.


Thats generally the first thing people say when I mention I’m going snipe hunting. Other than quail, it’s the only upland style game bird we have this far South. I grew up hunting duck and quail and since quail numbers have gotten so low snipe is the next best thing I’ve found.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Nov 28, 2020)

Great memories snipe hunting Fisheating Creek flag ponds in the 70's.


----------



## Ray D (Nov 29, 2020)

FLQuacker said:


> Great memories snipe hunting Fisheating Creek flag ponds in the 70's.


Flag ponds are pretty much all we hunt. Just about every WMA has a few....some have lots. Lol


----------

